# Laptop to Projector through HDMI but no sound capability on projector



## EdanAharony (Feb 22, 2011)

HDMI CONNECTION TO PROJECTOR. PROJECTOR HAS NO AUDIO CAPABILITY OR AUDIO OUTPUT SOCKET. CAN I ENABLE LAPTOP'S AUDIO WHEN HDMI CABLE CONNECTED? IF SO HOW?
Thanks in anticipation
Edan Aharony


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Please provide more specific information on the computer that is being used to drive the projector.
This will help to give more specific advice.


----------



## EdanAharony (Feb 22, 2011)

I use HP envy 17 Win 7 w/ ATI chipset


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Apparently HP may be a bit different.
I ran across this. See if it is appropiate.

Hi Tracy I have a HP and had the same problem, fixed it by doing the following.
Make sure HDMI cable is connected to PC and Laptop.
1. Go to control Panel
2. Hardware and Sounds
3. Sounds
4. Select HDMI, Right Click.
5. Set As Default


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

If that doesn't fix your problem, I might suggest installing SP1; there were fixes in it involving issues with HDMI sound output.


----------



## dallenshow (Sep 30, 2010)

If there is no HDMi option, I would suggest updating you drivers as per the windows or dell site.


----------

